# WTF is up with this PBR shit???



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I dont mean to offend anyone who drinks this horse piss, but back in the 70s only little old men and bums would drink that shit. In the 80s and 90s you did not see it anywhere, but it seems to be the drink of choice by so many nowadays.

I guess Im just old and dont get it.

:dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I dont get it either. It is typically the cheap drink of choice, but honestly the cultural craze for the stuff (i.e. hipsters) has actually made it popular to drink so it has become popular. Honestly its not any cheaper than other piss type beers. 

however maybe its just because im young, but even a nice chilled PBR is refreshing on a bus ride down from the ski hill at night


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm older than you or not. This is the likes of Hamms, Schlitz, and remember good ole Miester Brau now that was nasty.

My buddy turned me onto PBR and it isn't bad. I like it better than Bud. I'm a red guy or porters if I can. 

This is much like Leinenkugel coming back to life and I enjoy their beers.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

2hipp4u said:


> I dont mean to offend anyone who drinks this horse piss, but back in the 70s only little old men and bums would drink that shit. In the 80s and 90s you did not see it anywhere, but it seems to be the drink of choice by so many nowadays.
> 
> I guess Im just old and dont get it.
> 
> :dunno:


I've drank PBR for 20 years now. I happen to enjoy the taste. I'd still get it even if it was more expensive. Just different taste buds than most I guess.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

"Voted America's best in 1893" and like the great white shark it never had to evolve...

Way better than bud, coors, miller. It is cheap "crap", and one of the better tasting ones. Fwiw, Schlitz and Raineer are good ones in this vein too.

Road tripping, that sort of crap this crap is great. 

There are certainly better beers but it does fill a niche.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1axgODFm95A&edufilter=ph402rN8j9ynHtt2riAqRQ


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Dos equis dos equis dos equis


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i think the recent pbr phase is pretty funny, all the hipster joints in town have pbr on tap and on special certain days, when 2 years ago you never would have seen it. i think it's just a trend, i personally don't like the taste or find anything special about.
for cheap brew i prefer old mil, call me crazy


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

2hipp4u said:


> I dont mean to offend anyone who drinks this horse piss, but back in the 70s only little old men and bums would drink that shit. In the 80s and 90s you did not see it anywhere, but it seems to be the drink of choice by so many nowadays.
> 
> I guess Im just old and dont get it.
> 
> :dunno:


What your beer of choice? Please don't say bud or coors cause then to me your post makes no sense. Not that PBR is my beer of choice, I usually just get a variety pack of micro-brews or Colorado native.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Pshhh, PBR is for pussies...Schmitts beer all day long and all day strong.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Down here there's a little liquor store than does 30 packs for 14 bucks. That's cheaper than coors at 20 for 30. So if I just need a cheap shitty beer I'm all about PBR. It's great for "session" drinking where I can't do a 6 pack of IPA without the taste burning me out. It serves it's purpose as its equivalent to coors, miller, and bud taste wise while usually being a little cheaper. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's been a long, loooooong time, but back in High school PBR was popular cuz it was cheap! It definitely wasn't the best tasting beer! Then again, WTF did we know? We were kids looking for a cheap drunk!! Hell, when we could get it we would also drink god awful shit like Mad Dog 20/20, Boone's Farm strawberry wine, and (...uhck!) Slo-Gin & OJ!!! 


Can't recall for sure, but I believe PBR had (has?) a slightly lower alcohol content too! 3.2% or something! Had to drink a LOT of it to get totally wasted!

In fact to have a "PBR Experience" was synonymous with a really, _REALLY_ bad puking hangover! :yahoo: :eusa_clap:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I only drink it at one certain bar because they give away a nice Mountain Bike away at the end of the season. You get a ticket everytime you buy a PBR.

Why Not?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

PBR does taste a little better than other options IMO. So if I'm drinking cheap beer... that will be it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Where da fuck c-dogs!...its the must have combo PBR and corndogs




Karpediem said:


> Pshhh, PBR is for pussies...Schmitts beer all day long and all day strong.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Rainier is my cheap shred beer of choice.

PBR is ehh, but I'd drink it over Bud, Coors, Miller, etc. I drank it a lot in college when it was cheaper, but since it's "hip" now, the price went up.

Otherwise give me a good black IPA and I'm in a good place.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If I walk into a bar that has PBR on tap, I walk right back out... 










Can't say I've got ONE beer anymore that's my fave. Most of the stuff I drink is made in Canada. For mass produced stuff, Alexander Keiths isn't bad, Ricards White, Stella.

I'm not sure if I've become a beer snob, but I think if I'm paying ANYTHING for the stuff, it should actually taste good! I'd rather drink 2 good craft beers than 10 bottles of piss.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Road tripping, that sort of crap this crap is great.
> 
> There are certainly better beers but it does fill a niche.


Noticed this in the car parked next to me the other night. 

Apparently they were road tripping to the liquor store (in the same parking lot) thus PBR filled the niche for their road sodas. Clearly they didn't even bother to conceal them.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Its cheap and it gets ya drunk! I would be a poor man if I drank non-water beers all day.



poutanen said:


> If I walk into a bar that has PBR on tap, I walk right back out...


Good luck finding a place to drink if you're in Seattle!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

It's the cheapest shit they sell at bars generally, especially mountain bars, therefore I buy it. Nothing to difficult to understand about that, and as always, when comparing something as dumb as beer choice to masculinity and sexuality you just let everyone in that _little_ secret of yours. :eusa_clap:

Also, I enjoy not lining the pockets of InBev or MillerCoors.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> Good luck finding a place to drink if you're in Seattle!


Luckily I have no desire to go there! 



AWNOW said:


> Also, I enjoy not lining the pockets of InBev or MillerCoors.


Apparently it's brewed in Miller plants... :dunno:

If you're worried about not lining "corporate pockets" then craft beer is the way to go. There's thousands and thousands of little breweries all over the world that make something in most cases MUCH better than the mass produced stuff. I'm not a "buy local" guy because I believe in global economics, but when you're talking about food and food related products, buying close to home just makes sense.

There's a great little brew-pub in Calgary where you can bring back your empty jugs and get them filled right out of their tanks for $10 or so. Craft beer doesn't have to be expensive or snobby, just go right to the source...


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

For the win!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

> If you're worried about not lining "corporate pockets" then craft beer is the way to go. There's thousands and thousands of little breweries all over the world that make something in most cases MUCH better than the mass produced stuff. I'm not a "buy local" guy because I believe in global economics, but when you're talking about food and food related products, buying close to home just makes sense.
> 
> There's a great little brew-pub in Calgary where you can bring back your empty jugs and get them filled right out of their tanks for $10 or so. Craft beer doesn't have to be expensive or snobby, just go right to the source...


Wait, what? Tell me more about these strange "little breweries" and mysterious "craft brews". I've never heard of them before.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

131441 said:


> For the win!


It's actually one of the better mass produced ones too, along with Grasshopper (an Alberta filtered wheat ale)...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> Wait, what? Tell me more about these strange "little breweries" and mysterious "craft brews". I've never heard of them before.


BAH!!! :RantExplode:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

poutanen said:


> BAH!!! :RantExplode:


Hahaha, pwnd...

PBR has it's place. If you don't like it don't drink it. Plenty of bars around here who pretty much have all craft beers on tap and then PBR for some like a $1 a glass. I generally drink craft beers, but every now and then a PBR is just fine with me.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

If anyone one is drinking PBR for the _taste_, you're doing it wrong.  Silly hipsters. 

At the local liquor store, it's perpetually on sale for $15.99 for the 30 pack and you still can get a pint for $2 or less at most bars.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I also prefer PBR when snowboarding... I feel like it doesn't dehydrate me as much or give me that bloated full beer belly.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

For snowboarding I gravitate to the heavier beers (pun intended :laugh: ).

Get a good buzz without having to drink as much liquid.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

AcroPhile said:


> For snowboarding I gravitate to the heavier beers (pun intended :laugh: ).
> 
> Get a good buzz without having to drink as much liquid.


I bring a flask for that, personally.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> It's been a long, loooooong time, but back in High school PBR was popular cuz it was cheap! It definitely wasn't the best tasting beer! Then again, WTF did we know? We were kids looking for a cheap drunk!! Hell, when we could get it we would also drink god awful shit like Mad Dog 20/20, Boone's Farm strawberry wine, and (...uhck!) Slo-Gin & OJ!!!
> 
> 
> Can't recall for sure, but I believe PBR had (has?) a slightly lower alcohol content too! 3.2% or something! Had to drink a LOT of it to get totally wasted!
> ...


Nah it's 4.2, like every other cheap beer. Maybe 3.2 in utah? where they up the volume but keep the alcohol level equivalent.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You guys can have that cheap rot gut hipster piss beer. I'm a whiskey guy till I die.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> If anyone one is drinking PBR for the _taste_, you're doing it wrong.  Silly hipsters.
> 
> At the local liquor store, it's perpetually on sale for $15.99 for the 30 pack and you still can get a pint for $2 or less at most bars.


Truth quite a few number of bars in NYC run $1/2 PBR specials for happy hour. In NYC that's practically free. Regardless if its not my favorite beer, that's too damn cheap to pass up.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I've found Session to be yummy

Crown, 7uP and a lime, or Sailor Jerry's and coke can't go wrong either way


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TBH, for me there's nothing like a cold Corona (Dos Equis works too) with a wedge of lime for unwinding and chilling out. I'm sure it's at least partly psychological but who cares.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ehh, PBR is getting too popular for hipsters, they'll gravitate towards something else "uncool" soon.

Personally drank a lot of it in Telluride, was like 2.00 per bottle, and tastes better than Bud, Miller or the rest of those. Besides, by the time I down a few beers and a few shots, I don't pay much attention to what type of alcohol I'm drinking :laugh:

Don't really drink it here though, once Yuengling came to Ohio it''s been my go-to beer to drink at the resort.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

No love for Natty? I could probably fill my house with the number of cans of that shit I drank while I was in college  Cheap as fuck but got you drunk.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Luckily I have no desire to go there!


Fine, more PBR tallbros for me!


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

PS they have PBR light too. Very elusive. Very watery. Extra hip.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

The Pil cube is where it's at! Dunno if it's in the states though.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

these have been out a few years now so this must mean it's no longer a fad but now engrained into snowboarding forever :bowdown:










GNU PBR board:


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Coming from Aus and PBR being the cheapest beer we could find. We fucking love the stuff. Even back home occasionally we'll pay $50 a carton to relive some memories.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Donutz said:


> TBH, for me there's nothing like a cold Corona (Dos Equis works too) with a wedge of lime for unwinding and chilling out. I'm sure it's at least partly psychological but who cares.


Yep I would agree, I enjoy Voda and Heineken as well.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For snowboarding, a flask of this is the trick for me:










This shit is straight dangerous. 70 proof and you can drink it like apple juice. More than once I've sat down to watch a movie or something sipping on this and didn't realize I'd managed to hammer myself until I'd get up to pour myself another to find that I was struggling to walk and I'd already put down over half the bottle.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> For snowboarding, a flask of this is the trick for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2! that shit is too easy to go down for how strong it is.

if we are going off strength...ever clear sprite and cool aid mix. stir that shit together, add some more ever clear, and 4 cups of punch tasting liquid and boom. hammered




Donutz said:


> TBH, for me there's nothing like a cold Corona (Dos Equis works too) with a wedge of lime for unwinding and chilling out. I'm sure it's at least partly psychological but who cares.


I like XX, but honestly for how much corona costs, i dont think its that great. pacifico is another one of my favorite mexican beers

buddy of mine brought some beer from arizona, called kilt lifter. DAM! that was some fun stuff. If anyone is from arizona, i commend you. :thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> buddy of mine brought some beer from arizona, called kilt lifter. DAM! that was some fun stuff. If anyone is from arizona, i commend you. :thumbsup:


Was it Pike's Kilt Lifter? If so, that's from Seattle, not AZ, and it is in fact, Delicious.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

2hipp4u said:


> Yep I would agree, I enjoy Voda and *Heineken* as well.


The irony here is delicious...


honestly, non-hipsters only drink PBR because it's cheap. It's the king of the shitty cheap beers, but it's not going to beat out a micro or craft brew.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*The Poster Child For Hipster D'Bag!*








10char


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> ever clear sprite and cool aid mix. stir that shit together, add some more ever clear, and 4 cups of punch tasting liquid and boom. hammered


Ah, everclear. played a significant role in my stag. I think.. :dizzy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

if were gonna go there then u may as well get some 151, pineapple juice, malibu...party till the cops come....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> if were gonna go there then u may as well get some 151, pineapple juice, malibu...party till the cops come....


Lol. Subliminal message....... Not so subliminal


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

PBR is marketed as a luxury item in China:

Pabst Blue Ribbon Is Classy and Expensive in China | TIME.com

The first time I saw it, I thought, wait a sec... PBR ?!


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

Deviant said:


> Ehh, PBR is getting too popular for hipsters, they'll gravitate towards something else "uncool" soon.


your exactly right the new, uncool/cool thing for the hipsters around here is National Bohemian or Natty Bo's, tastes worse than PBR but make's up for it by being less mainstream and less desireable i guess


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

So if I understand this "hipster" thing? In order to be "Cool?" I must subject myself to all that is unpopular, nasty, unpleasant, distasteful and disgustingly "Un-Cool?"

Then I will be "Hip" by being Un-cool and miserable?

Shit, where do I sign up?!!! :icon_scratch: :blink: 

!!!_NOT_!!! 




....Next thing you'll be telling me is that hipster chicks think it's hip to bang Ugly old fat dudes!!!!

(...wait, _What?!!_)


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ju87 said:


> PBR is marketed as a luxury item in China:
> 
> Pabst Blue Ribbon Is Classy and Expensive in China | TIME.com
> 
> The first time I saw it, I thought, wait a sec... PBR ?!


Ha, awesome!



lj79615 said:


> your exactly right the new, uncool/cool thing for the hipsters around here is National Bohemian or Natty Bo's, tastes worse than PBR but make's up for it by being less mainstream and less desireable i guess


Yeah went to this vintage bowling alley for a work party and turns out it was a popular hipster hangout (which I guess makes it uncool :dunno: )
Only beer they had that I recognized was Tiger, but I think the one you posted is something they had. Some very odd mixed drinks too.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> Was it Pike's Kilt Lifter? If so, that's from Seattle, not AZ, and it is in fact, Delicious.


If i remember right the label was yellow, and pikes is green. I know they brought it up from AZ, so unless they bought a seattle beer in arizona and brought it to utah...


snowklinger said:


> if were gonna go there then u may as well get some 151, pineapple juice, malibu...party till the cops come....


I want to make some of that shit bad!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> If i remember right the label was yellow, and pikes is green. I know they brought it up from AZ, so unless they bought a seattle beer in arizona and brought it to utah...


Turns out that it is Four Peak brewing out of Tempe, AZ that brews it. I guess from what I can tell, Pike is aware of it, and they don't mind sharing the name. Funny thing is, they're both scotch ales. Now I wanna try them out side by side.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Kilt lifter is from Four Peaks Brewery. It's about 2 miles from where I'm typing. It's fucking delicious, their seasonals and IPAs are great too! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

ju87 said:


> PBR is marketed as a luxury item in China:
> 
> Pabst Blue Ribbon Is Classy and Expensive in China | TIME.com
> 
> The first time I saw it, I thought, wait a sec... PBR ?!


I suspect this is a reformulation and not the same PBR we have here. Look at the beer in the glass, it looks way darker than the Pabst I'm used to drinking. It's also a little cloudy.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> Turns out that it is Four Peak brewing out of Tempe, AZ that brews it. I guess from what I can tell, Pike is aware of it, and they don't mind sharing the name. Funny thing is, they're both scotch ales. Now I wanna try them out side by side.


Beat me to it. Shit is delicious. The seasonals are great too.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

AcroPhile said:


> I suspect this is a reformulation and not the same PBR we have here. Look at the beer in the glass, it looks way darker than the Pabst I'm used to drinking. It's also a little cloudy.


Correct, different beer/formula.


----------

